# Surf Fishing in Hilton Head



## BSmee10 (Jun 24, 2005)

I believe that i am going to go surf fishing for the first time in Hilton Head Island in a few weeks. I was wondering if anyone could give me a few tips. For example the type of bait, tackle, etc.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Welcome aboard....Glad to have ya!*



BSmee10 said:


> I believe that i am going to go surf fishing for the first time in Hilton Head Island in a few weeks. I was wondering if anyone could give me a few tips. For example the type of bait, tackle, etc.


I can't give any specific info about HH, but I'll tell ya what I know about surf fishin' in general....which ain't much!

I'd start with an 8' to 10' rod that'll sling a 4 oz. Get yourself a double rig and start with some squid, cut in strips, as bait. Use 1/0 hooks. After you have caught a few whiting, you might upgrade to a 6/0 hook and throw out a head for some bigger action.

When picking a spot, look for a runout, slough, or maybe a boat channel and fish there. Better to have some terrain variance than to just fish anywhere. Look on the net for topo maps of your area, and find the best looking spot. I use topozone.com..

Maybe someone who knows the area will chime in and lend a hand...

Again, welcome to P&S, and good luck.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Read the water!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11097&highlight=reading+beach 

Learning what to look for in the water (scout at low tide), and watch the white of the wave movement, tells much.

Hit local B&T shops and ask. Me, don't get down to that area until early August, and not HH, but Fripp Island and areas close by, and shark, with kingfish and flounder are what we have some success at hooking into. Minows for kingfish (or small fresh shrimp) and flounder, and cut bait for the sharking.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Fishing off the beach isn't that great here in South Carolina. Find yourself an inlet where water rushes back and forth from the tide and you will find holes. The beach here is so flat from the hurricanes and beach replenishment that you'd have to cast out roughly 400 yards to get to a drop off. I don't know too much about HH, I'm just starting to learn about Charleston.


----------



## BSmee10 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

was about to ask the same thing about Hilton Head when I saw your post.
all I got last year were two nice sized skates.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

HH,on the oceanside,is protected by several sand bars,which makes surf fishing difficult to say the least,and no piers that I know of.The water is very shallow for a long ways out.I owned a condo there for several years and the place is a golf/tennis/wine/cheese place although there are several good charters available at two local marinas.Google Hilton Head Island Fishing if you're interested in the charters.(one of them is Shelter Cove Marina)


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

FROM A PRIOR THREAD:
Can I legally fish on the beach. YES
Do i have to stop when the swimmers come out. NO - JUST BE CAREFUL. SWIMMERS WILL BE SWIMMING FURTHER OUT THAN YOU'LL BE FISHING
What fish will i likely catch. SPANISH, SPECKLED TROUT, RED DRUM, SHARK (but don't let anyone see you), RAYS
what methoids to use. I FOUND MOST SUCCESS FISHING LIVEBAIT ABOUT 18" UNDER A FLOAT. LET THE FLOAT RIDE WITH THE CURRENT.
castnetting on hilton head (i use them to catch bait in streams and lakes here in IN.) is it legal. YES
and lastly where can i find some good recipes for the dinner to impress the wifes that are coming with us. OTHER THREADS AND THE INET

I'll be there at the end of August fishing exactly as I've described.

Best of luck.


----------

